# Another Scratch Built Steam Engine in Steam Video



## Steve

Hi Chaps

Here is another steam engine i have made from scratch , it looks a bit like the Stuart Turner Real Engine , Well i saw this engine and thought i would build my own , even though the dimensions are all diffrent from the Real Engine just looks a bit like it . This was a quick build as it only took a month to make from idea to finish.

Hope you like it



Here are some details of my engine.
Flywheel ......113mm ( 4.5 inch) Cast Iron..... From an old Coffee Ginder which cost me £1 from a boot sale ....lol ... it Did have a handle on but that was cut off.
bore .............15mm
stroke ...........28mm
height ..... 290mm ( 11.5 inch)
Base ....... 100mm x 100mm (4" x 4" ) Aluminium
Construction Materials ...... Alloy .... Brass .... Steal ....... Cast

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkgkmEGSAFo[/ame]


----------



## rake60

Great build Steve! :bow:

Rick


----------



## Troutsqueezer

I love that! I like the boiler too and would like to build one like it. I think my skill level needs to increase a bit before attempting it though. Nice job!

-Trout


----------



## Artie

Mate that looks sensational. I love the fact that its running on steam. Just seems so 'right', there may well be a purist lurking inside of me somewhere :

Well done .. Artie :bow:


----------



## Steve

Glad you like it Chaps

I was supprised how smooth it ran on steam , so i was thinking of making a boiler for it, and make it into a small steam plant .

Artie & Trout ....... Just go for it ...... I have only been actual model engineering for about 15 years ,but i have always been intrested in model engineering. My job was electrical engineer ( Now Retired ) . I was like you chaps , but one day i went for it ...... Read as much as you can and and make notes , then you will be surprised how you will see it all come together . As they say , If all fails Try and Try again , once you start getting right into it , you will see how easy it is , then you will become addicted to engineering and spend many many hours in the work shop ...... i almost live in my work shop , i just can't get enough of it ..... I just love this hobby

All the best ......... Steve ,


----------



## GordTopps

Beautiful job!
Well done Steve.
Looks better 'cos it's running on steam!
Gordy


----------

